# DIE HELMPFLICHT FÜHRT ZU MEHR UNFÄLLEN - Gefährlicher Kopfschutz



## Ripman (17. Juli 2013)

Hmm? Im verlinkten Bericht gehts zwar um Fahrradunfälle in der Stadt, ist aber trotzdem sicher eine interessante Lektüre. Was meint Ihr?

CU

Jürgen

http://taz.de/Debatte-Helmpflicht-fuer-Radfahrer/!119980/


----------



## Svenos (17. Juli 2013)

Ist wohl eine interessante Diskussion, hat aber mit dem Biken im Wald nicht viel zu tun. 
Wer ohne Helm (im Wald) MTB fährt ist einfach nur selten doof. Am besten sind diejenigen, die den Helm an den Lenker schnallen und durch die Gegend düsen.



Ripman schrieb:


> Hmm? Im verlinkten Bericht gehts zwar um Fahrradunfälle in der Stadt, ist aber trotzdem sicher eine interessante Lektüre. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> CU
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn man sich den Bericht so durchliest, findet man auch die Antwort warum. Das Beispiel USA und Niederlande sagt ja alles. In dem einem Land wo es so gut wie keine Fahrradkultur in der Stadt gibt und das andere wo Fahrradfahren an erster stelle steht. auch die Aussage "Der Radler ist gesützt da brauche ich keine Rücksicht nehmen" zeigt doch das Problem auf.


----------



## Micha-L (26. Juli 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ist wohl eine interessante Diskussion, hat aber mit dem Biken im Wald nicht viel zu tun.
> Wer ohne Helm (im Wald) MTB fährt ist einfach nur selten doof. Am besten sind diejenigen, die den Helm an den Lenker schnallen und durch die Gegend düsen.



Naja den Helm BERGAUF an den Lenker hängen halte ich nun nicht für verwerflich?  Mache ich bei den Temperaturen auch manchmal. Bergab gehört er natürlich auf den KOPF.

Ansonsten stimme ich natürlich zu. Straßenverkehr und Sportradeln im Wald kann man so nicht vergleichen.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, Helm hin oder her: Quetscht man sich ganz an den Rand der Straße, wird man rücksichtslos dicht überholt. Fährt man hingegen im rechten Drittel der Fahrbahn, müssen die Autos sowieso die Gegenspur verwenden und halten automatisch (unterbewusst?) viel mehr Abstand.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Battler (26. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:
			
		

> Naja den Helm BERGAUF an den Lenker hängen halte ich nun nicht für verwerflich?


Nichts für Ungut, ich schon. Oder etwas weniger stark ausgedrückt: Ich persönlich käme unter keinen Umständen auf die Idee, das zu tun. 
Eigene Erfahrung: Vor etwa zwei Jahren mehr oder minder den ganzen Tag problemlos durch die Wälder geheizt, abends dann nochmal sehr 
entspannt und langsam in den Ort reinrollen wollen. Betonung auf Wollen - völlig unvermittelt weggerutscht und mit dem Helm auf die Kante 
eines Steines geschlagen. Den Helm konnte ich danach aussortieren und ich möchte definitiv nicht wissen, was da ohne diesen passiert wäre.

Will sagen: Man kann immer stürzen und man kann immer übel stürzen. Man muss sich dafür nicht einmal die Mühe machen, besonders schnell 
oder spektakulär fahren zu wollen. Solcher Misst passiert eben und er passiert dann meist auch recht unvermittelt.

Deine abschließend geschilderten Erfahrungen kann ich dagegen in gewisser Weise teilen. Wobei das meines Erachtens genau solange funktioniert, 
bis die Gegenspur einen Überholvorgang nicht hergibt, den dann hängen dir viele wieder ratzfatz in gefühltem Zentimeterabstand am Hintterrad. 
Wobei die respektvolle Koexistenz von Radlern und Autofahrern ein ganz anderes Fass ist, das ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter öffnen möchte...


----------



## Svenos (29. Juli 2013)

Das Thema "Hitze" spielt meiner Meinung nach beim Helmtragen keine Rolle mehr. Die Helme sind seit Jahren so leicht und gut belüftet, dass dies kein Grund für "oben-ohne" ist. Ich persönlich finde, dass der Helm sogar eher ein Sonnenschutz ist und die "Birne" vor der Überhitzung schützt. Aber letztlich muss das jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm sein Hirn wert ist. In den Trainingsgruppen wo ich mitfahre ist der Helm jedenfalls Pflicht.


----------



## Learoy (30. Juli 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hmm? Im verlinkten Bericht gehts zwar um Fahrradunfälle in der Stadt, ist aber trotzdem sicher eine interessante Lektüre. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> CU
> 
> ...



Das wundert mich nicht im Geringsten. Ich fahre auch mit dem MTB, aber hauptsächlich Straße, nur recht wenig im Wald und dort auch nicht, um im Wald zu sein, sondern weil es kürzer ist. Waldautobahn eben. Deswegen auch dort wie auch sonst ohne Helm.

Warum ist simpel erklärt: Im Stadtverkehr sind die wesentlichen Gefahren, die zu Unfällen führen, fremdverschuldet. Der eigentliche Ansatzpunkt kann also ohnehin nicht darin bestehen, sich selbst stärker zu schützen, sondern man muss an der Gefahrenursache ansetzen.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind das im Wesentlichen:
- Autofahrer, die beim Abbiegen den Blick über die rechte Schulter vergessen
- Autofahrer, die aus einer Ausfahrt oder einer Straße zu weit in den Einmündebereich einfahren und sich auf den kreuzenden Radweg stellen
- Beifahrer, die ihre Tür öffnen, ohne auf heranfahrende Radfahrer zu achten
- Fußgänger, die das priviligierte Wegerecht eines Radfahrers missachten und den Radweg als Gehweg betrachten
- Radfahrer, die auf der falschen Seite fahren

Wenn ich mir ansehe, was ich davon an gefährlichen Situationen erlebt habe, hätte mir ein Helm wohl in keiner davon etwas gebracht.

Einmal bin ich gestürzt, das war selbstverschuldet. Hätte ich nicht den Arm vors Gesicht gezogen, wär ich mit dem Gesicht auf Stein aufgeschlagen - ein Helm (außer ein Fullface) hätte mir da auch nichts gebracht. Der rechte Ellbogen musste genäht werden, seitdem trag ich zu den Handschützern auch Ellbogenschützer. Die sind viel eher mal notwendig, als ein Kopfschutz.

Was der Helm signalisiert: Der ist geschützt, da kann auch im Fall der Fälle wenig passieren.

Witzig wäre mal ein Experiment, wie die Leute fahren würden, wenn sie alle ab morgen keine Gurte, Airbags und Helme hätten. Mein Tipp: Wie auf rohen Eiern.


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Einmal bin ich gestürzt, das war selbstverschuldet. Hätte ich nicht den Arm vors Gesicht gezogen, wär ich mit dem Gesicht auf Stein aufgeschlagen - ein Helm (außer ein Fullface) hätte mir da auch nichts gebracht. Der rechte Ellbogen musste genäht werden, seitdem trag ich zu den Handschützern auch Ellbogenschützer. Die sind viel eher mal notwendig, als ein Kopfschutz.
> 
> Was der Helm signalisiert: Der ist geschützt, da kann auch im Fall der Fälle wenig passieren.quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## HardTailTrial (30. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Naja den Helm BERGAUF an den Lenker hängen halte ich nun nicht für verwerflich?  Mache ich bei den Temperaturen auch manchmal. Bergab gehört er natürlich auf den KOPF.
> 
> Ansonsten stimme ich natürlich zu. Straßenverkehr und Sportradeln im Wald kann man so nicht vergleichen.
> 
> ...




Jo, vor allem wenn dir einer mit 40 Sachen den Berg runter entgegenkommt und ihr Kopfnüsse austauscht ist das sinnvoll  Oder wie der Kollege sagte kann man auch mal wegrutschen und böse fallen. Ich lass das Ding immer auf(nicht wenn ich zuhause bin ) Am liebsten würde ich mir nen Fullface holen sieht aber aufm All-Mountain etwas übertrieben aus aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken 

gruss Ben


----------



## HardTailTrial (30. Juli 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind das im Wesentlichen:
> - Autofahrer, die beim Abbiegen den Blick über die rechte Schulter vergessen
> - Autofahrer, die aus einer Ausfahrt oder einer Straße zu weit in den Einmündebereich einfahren und sich auf den kreuzenden Radweg stellen
> - Beifahrer, die ihre Tür öffnen, ohne auf heranfahrende Radfahrer zu achten
> .



Das nervt mich auch alles extrem, das machen sogar Kollegen von mir...gerade das mit dem Schulterblick....furchtbar. Ich mache IMMER einen Schulterblick da ich das vom Motorradfahren nicht anders kenne und auch nie machen würde(okok ab 160 Sachen ca. nicht mehr der klassiche Schulterblick(Kopf fast einmal komplett nach hinten) aber zumindest zur Seite gucken, da der Kopf dann doch arg rumgerissen wird)

Aber in der Stadt ist das ja wohl PFLICHT das zu machen! am besten Lederkombi aufm Fahrrad anziehen und dann einfach mal testen wielange es dauert bis dich einer vom Bike holt und den dann aber richtig schön verklagen...sowas macht man natürlich nicht, sollte man aber mal machen!(Vorsicht Übertreibung!!!)

Ich weiss nie wie ich da auf die Leute reagieren soll, ich kann immer schnell genug bremsen oder ausweichen(ca.4mal letzte Woche auf dem Weg nach Köln)aber ich stelle mir mal ein Kind mit Mutter in meiner Situation vor, die würden die einfach über den Haufen fahren. am liebsten würde ich gegen das Auto treten was aber genauso schwachsinnig ist, also belasse ich es meistens bei einem richtig lauten Vollidiot!!! oder *********!!! das reicht manchmal schon um einen bleibenden Eindruck zu hinterlassen.




gruss Ben


----------



## bodenkontakt (30. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mich immer wieder wundern über die Argumentationen derer, die einen Helm ablehnen. Mit dem Arm sein Gesicht beim Sturz geschützt, weil ein Helm sowieso nicht geholfen hätte...weiß nicht, was ich von solchen Aussagen halten soll. Und so gut das Verhalten anderer beobachten, abschätzen und antizipieren, dass man gefährliche Situationen vermeidet, grenzt schon fast an Superheldenfähigkeiten. Ein Freund von mir wollte mich mal in seinem Auto nicht mitnehmen, weil ich mich immer angeschnallt habe. Als ob ich seinen fahrerischen Fähigkeiten nicht trauen würde, warf er mir vor. Seinen Fähigkeiten würde ich schon vertrauen, aber nicht den Fähigkeiten der anderen war meine schlichte Antwort.
Ja, ich gebe meinem Vorredner recht, dass ihn sein Helm beim Sturz aufs Gesicht nicht geschützt hätte.
Mir hat mein Helm Anfang Juni auch nicht den mehrfachen Nasenbeinbruch erspart, den ich bei einer Kollision mit einem LKW erlitten habe.
Aber den mehrfachen Schädelbruch und das daraus resultierende Leben als gehirnamputierter Invalide oder gar den Tod nachdem ich vom LKW abgeprallt und mit dem Hinterkopf auf dem Asphalt eingeschlagen bin! Das ist mir erspart geblieben sowie meiner Frau das Leben als Witwe und unserem baldigen Nachwuchs als Halbwaise. So ähnlich hat es auch die Polizei ggü. ihr ausgedrückt, als sie meine Frau über meinem Unfall informiert haben. Gerechterweise muss ich hier aber auch zugeben, war mal ausnahmsweise nicht der LKW-Fahrer schuld am Unfall. Nur ist das für den Ausgang der Sache nun wirklich ziemlich unerheblich.
Aber bitte, wer ohne Helm fahren will, soll es tun. Das meine ich weder ironisch noch polemisch noch provokant. Aber man sollte wissen, was man tut. 
Aber richtig schlimm finde ich die Mamis und Papis, die mit dem Töchterchen oder Söhnchen radeln gehen. Dem Kleinen wird der Helm aufgezwungen, die eigentlichen Vorbilder (die Eltern nämlich) eiern mit dem eigenen Rad gänzlich unbehelmt nebenher. Dazu fehlen mir die Worte. Zumindest die öffentlich äußerbaren. So kann sich bei den Kindern eine Akzeptanz des Helms nur schwer entwickeln. 
Ach ja, ich fühle mich eigentlich in keinster Weise von Autofahrern "schlechter" behandelt als ohne Helm. Sowohl mit als auch ohne Helm ist das Verhalten der Autofahrer ggü. Radlern zu häufig unter aller Sau.
Persönlich lehne ich die Helmpflicht ab. Zumindest stehe ich ihr eher skeptisch gegenüber. Diese wäre ja wirklich nur ein Grund für die Versicherungen zu sagen: "Nee, wir zahlen nicht, weil a) das Opfer keinen Helm aufhatte oder b) wir zahlen nicht den ganzen Schaden, weil das Opfer nicht Helm mit der Norm xyz aufhatte."
Daher halte ich auch das bereits erwähnte und andernorts schon diskutierte Gerichtsurteil zum Nachteil der verletzten Frau für das falsche Signal.
Aber möglicherweise bin ich ja persönlich auch nur einfach helmaffin, weil ich mein ganzes Erwachsenenleben mit der einen oder anderen Form von Helmen in diesem oder jenem Lebenszusammenhang nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Wie gesagt, jeder so wie er meint. Aber mein Mitgefühl für den unbehelmten Mitradler mit der schwersten Kopfverletzung, die mit Helm maximal eine Druckstelle gewesen wäre, hält sich dann doch eher in engen Grenzen.
In diesem Sinne noch einen angeregten und informativen Diskussionsverlauf (ok, das war doch ein bißchen ironisch;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (30. Juli 2013)

bodenkontakt schrieb:


> Ich muss mich immer wieder wundern über die Argumentationen derer, die einen Helm ablehnen.



Mussst Du nicht. Und würdest Du aufmerksamer lesen, würdest Du es vielleicht auch nicht.



> Mit dem Arm sein Gesicht beim Sturz geschützt, weil ein Helm sowieso nicht geholfen hätte...weiß nicht, was ich von solchen Aussagen halten soll.


Das habe ich so gar nicht geschrieben. Ich habe nicht das Gesicht aus dem Grund geschützt, weil ein Helm mich ohnehin nicht geschützt hätte, ich habe mein Gesicht geschützt, weil ich auf die Narben dankend verzichten kann. Mit anderen Worten: Ich hätte mein Gesiht auch mit Helm schützen müssen, weil der Helm hier nicht geholfen hätte.
Die erlittene Verletzung mit anschließender Sepsis hätte ich jedoch mit einem Ellbogenschoner vermeiden können.

Im Gegenteil, er hätte evtl. eine fatale Wirkung bei vielen, die sich nämlich dadurch geschützter fühlen, als sie es in Wirklichkeit sind. Wenn die Beifahrertür aufgeht, schützt der Helm vor dem Aufprall des Schädels auf dem Boden. Keine Frage. Aber vorher musst Du erstmal die Türkante überleben, die Dich im ungeschützten Gesicht erwischen kann. Im schlimmsten Fall steht der Helm oben leicht vor und drückt damit Deinen Kopf leicht nach hinten, was zu einer größeren Verletzungsoption am Hals führt und der instinktiven Schutzwirkung, den Kopf nach unten zu zieheh, entgegen wirkt.

Das einzige, was hier als Radfahrer hilft, ist beständig durch die Scheiben in jedes Auto zu gucken, an dem man vorbei fährt. Ich z.B. mache das ständig - oder wenn es die Örtlichkeit gestattet halte ich zu parkenden Autos genug Abstand.
Als Motorradfahrer bekommt man in der Fahrschule für gewöhnlich als erstes gesagt, dass man ständig für die Autofahrer mitdenken muss. Das ist als Radfahrer nicht anders.



> Und so gut das Verhalten anderer beobachten, abschätzen und antizipieren, dass man gefährliche Situationen vermeidet, grenzt schon fast an Superheldenfähigkeiten.


Sehe mich zwar nicht als Superheld, sondern ein solches Abschätzen und ANtizipieren eher als Alltag, aber trotzdem danke.



> Aber richtig schlimm finde ich die Mamis und Papis, die mit dem Töchterchen oder Söhnchen radeln gehen. Dem Kleinen wird der Helm aufgezwungen, die eigentlichen Vorbilder (die Eltern nämlich) eiern mit dem eigenen Rad gänzlich unbehelmt nebenher. Dazu fehlen mir die Worte.


Da kann ich aushelfen: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, endlich mal jemand, der seinem Kind zeigt, wie wir vor 20 Jahren noch alle gefahren sind."

Und was waren das für üble Zeiten, reihenweise waren die Notaufnahmen voll mit Menschen, die Kopfverletzungen beim Radfahren erlitten hatten. 

Wie gesagt - man muss immer unterscheiden zwischen Eigen- und Fremdverschulden. Wer selbst Schuld trägt, der soll sich auch nicht beschweren. Aber wenn es um Fremdverschulden geht, kann es nicht der Weg sein, jemand anderem einen Helm aufzuzwingen, das mündet in eine Akzeptanz der Rücksichtslosigkeit der Verursacher.


----------



## doncarloz (3. August 2013)

Seit ich in den letzten beiden Jahren wieder etwas mehr mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin trage ich auch einen Helm.

In meiner Jugend war mir das immer peinlich, aber mittlerweile fahre ich nicht mehr ohne!

Letztes Jahr bin ich über den Lenker abgestiegen, mitten in der Stadt, weil ich die Vorderbremse dummerweise aus einem Reflex voll zu gemacht hatte!

Da ist man mit einem Helm gut bedient auf dem harten Asphalt!

Allerdings bin ich natürlich nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, sondern auf die Handgelenke und das Becken! 

Aber bin mit dem Kopf knapp an einer Treppenstufe vorbeigeflogen!

Ich bin für eine Helmpflicht in Deutschland.

Meistens ist man ja doch nicht selbst Schuld an einem Unfall.


----------



## MucPaul (26. Juni 2015)

Wie bescheuert unsere Medien mittlerweile wegen der angeblichen Helmpflicht sind, ergibt sich hier aus dem Artikel über den gestrigen Unfall.
Klar muss betont werden, daß der Radfahrer keinen Radhelm trug, und das mehrmals.
Völlig unabhängig davon dass der LKW sowohl ihn und das Rad zu Matsch fuhr. 

Die Journalisten von heute werden immer dämlicher... 
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...tzt.634969b2-04c4-46a3-9e48-cc640fc81447.html


----------



## dekatch (7. September 2015)

Nettes Thema welches ich hier gefunden hab  

Meine Meinung zur Helmpflicht ist solala. Lasse ich mal lieber unkommentiert  Vorausschauendes fahren ist für mich aber unabdingbar. Da ist man dann nicht so schnell unterwegs, aber ich verzichte lieber auf irgendwelche Vorrechte und schüttel meinen Kopf wenn jemand den Blinker vergisst oder die Spur wechselt und mich abdrängt. Ich fahre passiv und doch flott im fließenden Verkehr mit. 



Battler schrieb:


> Wobei die respektvolle Koexistenz von Radlern und Autofahrern ein ganz anderes Fass ist, das ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter öffnen möchte...



Meinst du etwa bestimmte Autofahrer, die extra rechts zu machen und 5cm am rechten Fahrbahnrand fahren nachdem sie dich überholt haben, vorher aber schön zu 70% zum Mittelstreifen hin gefahren sind? Oder dich schön knapp schneiden? Die nahen Überholmanöver wurden ja schon angesprochen.

Mit einem bisschen mehr knautschzone würde ich ja mal die ein oder andere Konfrontation hinnehmen und dann kassieren. Aber solange ich 0 knautschzone habe bleibt es beim passiv fahren  

Wenn mich allerdings jemand mitreißt, dann hilft auch das Vorausschauende passiv fahren nicht und man wünscht sich im nachhinein bestimmt, doch lieber mit Helm gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (7. September 2015)

.​


----------



## rhnordpool (7. September 2015)

Zum Thema Risiko beim Bergauffahren ohne Helm. Will gar nicht mit Steinschlaggefahr argumentieren (da im Mittelgebirge eher selten), aber 2 Beispiele aus Hamburger Bike-Erfahrung in einem Gebiet, wo man während einer Tour zwar oft Spaziergänger mit und ohne Hunden, aber höchst selten mehr als 1 bis 2 Biker auf den dortigen Trails trifft: 1. Selber langsam auf flachem Waldtrail vor uneinsichtiger Kurve unterwegs. Hinter der Kurve kommt dann ne Rampe bergauf. Klar, daß mir ausgerechnet dort ein Freund der langen Federwege mit ziemlich Speed entgegenkommt und wir nur äußerst knapp nen heftigen Crash vermeiden konnten. 2. Ähnlicher Fall, andere Stelle auf dem gleichen Weg. Diesmal ein Kumpel vornweg, der auch gern mal nen Tick zu schnell fährt im Flachen auf dem Weg zur uneinsichtigen Kurve. Und prompt kommt ein Touren-Biker von oben. Diesmal hats gekracht. Zum Glück beide mit Helm unterwegs. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn. Murphy ist überall, Idioten heutzutage ebenso. Für mich klarer Fall von Helm auf, wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

